# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  قراءة القرآن الكريم اثناء الدورة الشهرية ..!

## japanese girl

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

شحالكن حبوبات ان شاء الله بخير..!

امممم بنات انا يتني الدورة اليوم و انا ابا اختم القرآن طبعاً ما بمسك المصحف بقرا عن طريق موقع المصحف الفلاشي بس امي قالتلي يمكن ما ايوز تقرين و تأكدي احسن .. فاللي تعرف اذا ايووز و لا ما ايوز بليز تخبرني و يزاكن الله الف خير ^^"

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في... 
تعرف على معنى كلمة رمضان

----------


## seemaa2022

يجوز للمرأة أن تقرأ القرآن غيبًا وهي حائض، وإذا كان هذا غير جائز؛ فهل عليها إثم، إذا درست أبناءها القرآن، خاصة إذا كانوا في المدارس أثناء الحيض؟

اجاب عليه الشيخ المفتى/صالح بن فوزان بن عبد الله الفوزان 

لا يجوز للمرأة الحائض أن تقرأ القرآن؛ لا من المصحف، ولا عن ظهر قلب؛ لأن عليها حدثًا أكبر، ومن عليه حدث أكبر ـ كالحيض والجنابة ـ لا يجوز له أن يقرأ القرآن؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يمتنع من قراءة القرآن إذا كان عليه جنابة[1] ، والحيض حدث أكبر مثل الجنابة يمنع قراءة القرآن.

==================================
هذا السؤال يجيب عليه الشيخ / محمد بن صالح بن العثيمين رحمه الله

قراءة الحائض للقرآن بنفسها إن كان نظراً بالعين أو تأملاً بالقلب بدون نطق اللسان

فلا بأس بذلك مثل أن يوضع المصحف أو اللوح فتنظر إلى الآيات وتقرأها بقلبها

قال النووي في شرح المهذب جائز بلا خلاف

وأما إن كانت قراءتها نطقاً باللسان فجمهور العلماء أجمع على أنه ممنوع وغير جائز

وقال البخاري وابن جرير الطبري وابن المنذر هو جائز 

وحكى عن مالك وعن الشافعي في القول الديم حكاه عنهما في فتح الباري بجوازه

وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في الفتاوي :

ليس في منعها من القرآن سنةً أصلاً فإن قوله :

لاتقرأ الحائض ولا الجنب شيئا من القرآن حديث ضعيف باتفاق أهل المعرفة بالحديث

وقد كان النساء يحضن في عهد النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم فلو كانت القراءة محرمة 
عليهن كالصلاة لكان هذا مما بينه النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم لأمته وتعلمه أمهات المؤمنين

وكان ذلك مما ينقلونه في الناس ، فلما لم ينقل أحد عن النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم 

في ذلك نهياً لم يجز أن تجعل حراماً مع العلم أنه لم ينه عن ذلك

وإذا لم ينه عنه مع كثرة الحيض في زمنه علم أنه ليس بمحرم . انتهى

والذي ينبغي بعد أن عرفنا نزاع أهل العلم أن يقال :

الأولى للحائض أن لاتقرأ القرآن نطقاً باللسان إلا عند الحاجة لذلك .

ورد حديث بلفظ: لا تقرأ الحائض ولا النفساء شيئا من القرآن رواه الدارقطني والبيهقي عن جابر موقوفا، وفي إسناده ضعف، ورواه الدارقطني والبيهقي عن ابن عمر مرفوعا بلفظ:  لا تقرأ الحائض ولا الجنب شيئا من القرآن  ولا تخلو أسانيده من مقال، ونظرا لضعف الأدلة على المنع لم يجزم أكثر العلماء بالتحريم، وقد صرح بالتحريم صاحب التوضيح والشرح الكبير وغيرهم، وحيث أن مدة الحيض والنفاس قد تطول فيخشى نسيان ما حفظته من القرآن، ولأنها غير ممنوعة من الذكر والدعاء والأوراد، ولأن في قراءة القرآن أجر وثواب كبير، فنرى أنه يجوز لها قراءة القرآن حفظا بدون مس المصحف


منتدى الفتاوى الشرعية
د.المطيرات : 

يجوز أن تقرأ القرآن بدون مس لعدم وجود حديث صحيح يمنع من ذلك 0 والله أعلم

اليك فتوى الشيخ بن باز 

يجوز للحائض قراءة القرآن وكتب الأدعية

س11: هل يجوز للحائض قراءة كتب الأدعية يوم عرفة على الرغم من أن بها آيات قرآنية ؟
جـ : لا حرج أن تقرأ الحائض والنفساء الأدعية المكتوبة في مناسك الحج ، ولا بأس أن تقرأ القرآن على الصحيح أيضاً ، لأنه لم يرد نص صحيح صريح يمنع الحائض والنفساء من قراءة القرآن ، إنما ورد في الجنب خاصة ، بأن لا يقرأ القرآن وهو جنب . لحديث علي ـ رضي الله عنه وأرضاه ـ أما الحائض والنفساء فورد فيه حديث ابن عمر : ((لا تقرأ الحائض ولا الجنب شيئاً من القرآن)) ولكنه ضعيف لأن الحديث من رواية إسماعيل بن عايش عن الحجازيين ، وهو ضعيف في روايته عنهم . ولكنها تقرأ بدون مس المصحف عن ظهر قلب ، ولا من المصحف حتى يغتسل . والفرق بينهما أن الجنب وقته يسير ، وفي إمكانه أن يغتسل في الحال من حين يفرغ من إتيانه أهله ، فمدته لا تطول والأمر في يده متى شاء اغتسل ، وإن عجز عن الماء تيمم وصلى ، وقرأ . أما الحائض والنفساء فليس الأمر بيدها وإنما هو بيد الله ـ عز وجل ـ والحيض يحتاج إلى أيام والنفاس كذلك ، ولهذا أبيح لهما قراءة القرآن لئلا تنسياه ولئلا يفوتهما فضل القراءة وتعلم الأحكام الشرعية من كتاب الله . فمن باب أولى أن تقرأ الكتب التي فيها الأدعية المخلوطة من الآيات والأحاديث إلى غير ذلك . هذا هو الصواب وهو أصح قولي العلماء ـ يرحمهم الله ـ في ذلك . 

فيجوز للحائض والنفساء قراءة القرآن عن ظهر قلب ، لأن مدتهما تطول فقياسهما على الجنب غير صحيح ، فعلى هذا لا بأس أن تقرأ الطالبة القرآن ، وهكذا المدرسة في الامتحان وغير الامتحان عن ظهر قلب لا من المصحف.أما إن احتاجت إحداهن إلى القراءة من المصحف فلا حرج عليها بشرط أن يكون ذلك من وراء حائل كالقفازين ونحوهما . 


فتوى للدكتور محمدرمضان البوطي 
هل يجوز للحائض أن تقرأ بعض ما اعتادت عليه من آيات القرآن الكريم قبل النوم كقراءة آية الكرسي على سبيل التحصن؟ وهل يجوز لها إذا كانت مداومة على حفظ القرآن الكريم يومياً أن تستمر في حفظه دون أن تلمسه؟ ‏(‏كأن تحفظه عن طريق شاشة الكمبيوتر مثلاً‏)‏.؟؟؟؟؟

- لا يجوز للحائض تلاوة شيء من القرآن‏،‏ لا غيباً ولا في القرآن و لا يجوز لك أثناء الدورة حمل المصحف ولو في القفاز.


الصحيح هو ماقاله شيخ الاسلام ابن تيميه ومن نحا نحوه كالشيخ ابن باز وغيره من اهل العلم رحم الله الجميع

----------


## japanese girl

مشكورة فديتج ع الرد والله ما اعرف الصراحه احترت بس الاحسن اتجنب شي مشبوه

----------

